# Erie shore casting rocks of doom



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Made it up to the east side Erie shoreline tonight with BassKnucles and Pikedaddy.

Bassknucles took us to his spot and getting down to water it feels like the Frodo and Sam delivering the one ring into Mordor!

Water clarity is good, waves aren't to big,seen one shad in the spotlight.
Couple groups of guys a little east of is in the rocks.
I heard you guys say its rock hoping up here,well this spot is rock crawling for me.
Casting a mix of stick baits for the last 30 min, let's see what the night brings.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good.luck be safe

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I know where you're at


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

So far I had one deffinent bite/bump. No fish between the 3 of us yet.
Who else is up here tonight?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Moved around the bend oit of the wind. Tons of baitfish in front of us now. Saw a few fishing eating on the top 20ft out but still no fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Pikedaddy is a good guy...fished a couple of times with him...tell him I said "Hi!".

Good luck out there and be safe...those rocks are deceivingly slippery. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Good thing I couldn't make it tonight or BK wouldn't have taken you to his secret spot. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...lol with frodo thing!

I'm 49 with a body that acts like its 60 ish...and a mind frame still in its mid 20's. But my love with this fishing thing overrides for sure.

...climbed down/up a many different spots day/night and next morning was like <really>...what the hell did I do that for lol. Love it and will do it again.

...baby steps and stay focused/positive with task at hand...poundtown some fish. 

...do Berlin spillway in January...at sunup with snow and waders/gear/2 rods...goodtimes


Stay safe...stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I think i'm 23 until I look in a mirror Then it's Yikes !!! Who the hell is that !!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I have been getting after it pretty hard for the last couple of weeks and I'm really feeling my age of 164 years old, lol!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I've been using this <cover> up this year lol...go figure with ole CORONA.

...just taking it day to day and trying to stay on upside.

Catfish 
Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...in the end.

...take what is negative and make ur adjustments and whatnot. I try not to add to what is happening with these times we are all in...just find a path that is comfortable for you/family/friends.

...virus/masks/and all that has happened and going on...adjust and do ur part...it may suck and go against to <hard core> beliefs and whatnot.

...in the end for me at least...FISHING...Is my go to/my reflexation/my time to bring it full circle so to speak...just tie dem boot laces tight and take dem baby steps.

Don.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Karl Wolf said:


> So far I had one deffinent bite/bump. No fish between the 3 of us yet.
> Who else is up here tonight?


I chose to fish Pymatuning I didn't get any bites but a guy in his buddy are fishing in one of them cot 1


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't be the guy who left at 11(when someone posts tomorrow "Got on rocks late, good thing, fish 'turned on' at 12!")😪😪


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...5 finger death punch !


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooking something with that mug I would throw it back and the lure or in this case the lures it was hooked with. 😁 😂🤣


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...and have heard that before ... love it and would have it no other way.

...goodtimes always. 


...I do it under water as well lol.

Teaman.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, we fished dark until a little after 10 pm. None of us got anything and I even resorted to trying to snag some of them shiners.

Alwayzfishin showed up and got 1 eye like a player does,nice guy. 

Tell ya what,those rocks really tested my fat ass and I wouldn't ever think of fishing there if they were wet. Over all it felt nice getting out in the good weather with those boys casting and learning new spots,also felt good disregarding the curfew. 

I believe Saturday ima take the boat and my father to attwood for saugeye or head over to milton and steal a couple of johnboats pet walleye.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Alwayz IS the man when it comes to "Catching"(what the rest of US call "fishing"!!)


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

KW it is because I wasn't there to bring the good luck.😁😁😁


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

matticito said:


> I chose to fish Pymatuning I didn't get any bites but a guy in his buddy are fishing in one of them cot 1


Did you see any perch? Thinking of going Sunday, but with a week of strong winds dont know how good the shore fishing will be. Sucks, cause that warm front finally got them coming back in (though was a peck away)


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Don lane said:


> Did you see any perch? Thinking of going Sunday, but with a week of strong winds dont know how good the shore fishing will be. Sucks, cause that warm front finally got them coming back in (though was a peck away)


The only fish I actually saw was the 2543553455344564 baitfish in front of us at the second spot and a few fish eating them.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

The bait was so thick the last time I was trolling in Cleveland that my hoodie smelled like fish the next day, and I didn't catch any fish.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

swone said:


> The bait was so thick the last time I was trolling in Cleveland that my hoodie smelled like fish the next day, and I didn't catch any fish.


Saw 1 boat cruise by there last night,trolling 9 red and green lights planners. He came pretty close to the guys on the actual point and people started screaming.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

swone you sure that wasn't from someone or something else? 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

swone said:


> The bait was so thick the last time I was trolling in Cleveland that my hoodie smelled like fish the next day, and I didn't catch any fish.


Anytime that I get the smell of fish on me,is a good time.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Let’s go back up Sunday Karl and Bassnuckles and the other guy .


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Lil' Rob said:


> Pikedaddy is a good guy...fished a couple of times with him...tell him I said "Hi!".
> 
> Good luck out there and be safe...those rocks are deceivingly slippery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hey Rob, 

How have you been ?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

swone said:


> The bait was so thick the last time I was trolling in Cleveland that my hoodie smelled like fish the next day, and I didn't catch any fish.


Maybe that's why the guys weren't catching anything, too much real food around! I keep hearing that's the "problem" with the walleye fishing at Berlin. Too doggone many shad in there! The walleye are always full.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Pikedaddy said:


> Let’s go back up Sunday Karl and Bassnuckles and the other guy .


I'm down.


----------



## Mustard man (Apr 5, 2017)

Karl Wolf said:


> Saw 1 boat cruise by there last night,trolling 9 red and green lights planners. He came pretty close to the guys on the actual point and people started screaming.


I was fishing off 55th wall last night and saw that lone boat with the 9 led boards cuttin in pretty close. We’re you guys over at 72nd? I dont like doin those rocks myself.
🇺🇸🎣


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

buckeyebowman said:


> Maybe that's why the guys weren't catching anything, too much real food around! I keep hearing that's the "problem" with the walleye fishing at Berlin. Too doggone many shad in there! The walleye are always full.





Mustard man said:


> I was fishing off 55th wall last night and saw that lone boat with the 9 led boards cuttin in pretty close. We’re you guys over at 72nd? I dont like doin those rocks myself.
> 🇺🇸🎣


I dont know, our driver detoured us through some straight hood on the east side and it was dark getting there. I'm not familiar with Cleveland and try not to be.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Pikedaddy said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> How have you been ?





Karl Wolf said:


> I dont know, our driver detoured us through some straight hood on the east side and it was dark getting there. I'm not familiar with Cleveland and try not to be.


You were the navigator.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Pikedaddy said:


> You were the navigator.





Pikedaddy said:


> You were the navigator.


he even said that neighborhood was nice compared to them los angelas areas he hangs in , I think he likes them rides thru the hood 🤑🤑


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The ride thru the hood isn't the problem it is the stopping in the hood. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought it looked like them rocks off Gordon park.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Seems like we are heading back to the hood on Sunday to cast into the dark. Ima bring a mountain goat to help me down and no bucket this time.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Seems like it'll be wet. Good luck, be safe!


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

W


Karl Wolf said:


> Well, we fished dark until a little after 10 pm. None of us got anything and I even resorted to trying to snag some of them shiners.
> 
> Alwayzfishin showed up and got 1 eye like a player does,nice guy.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome to try but they know my boat and like me in the fall 😉


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

John Boat said:


> W
> 
> You are more than welcome to try but they know my boat and like me in the fall 😉


I believe you just give a whistle and all them milton eyes jump right in your boat.


----------

